
Deep Learning Machine Solves the Cocktail Party Problem - jonbaer
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/537101/deep-learning-machine-solves-the-cocktail-party-problem/
======
herendin
Audio samples of the results would be nice, but I didn't find any links in the
pdf

My guess would be that extracting useful audio is possible, but the idea
evoked by the paper's title "Deep Karaoke", of flawlessly removing vocals from
a finished song, is a lot harder, or maybe impossible. Anyway this has many
useful applications

